# nitto 555s



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

has anyone had experience with the nittos. i will be putting on 235 40 18s all the way around and was just wondering about there performance and handling,im not concerned with tire wear, because i only drive the goat on weekends. i was going to go with wider in the back but decided to keep it simple, i got some eibach springs to drop her down so i didnt want any issues with rubbing.thanks


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

^
The NT555 Extreme Performance is an excellent tire. This model is very popular with both the GTO owner and the Mustang owner. The NT555 offers the widest contact patch of rubber in the UHP class whcih means better dry traction. With the use of a unidirectional tread pattern the this models responds very well and is stable at higher speeds. It shouldn't let you down!


----------

